# Foundation Quarter Horse People Opinions Needed



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes. we might have to arrest you if you don't get those photos up pronto~!

clock's a tickin'!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I just registered my daughter's QH mare with FQHA. You can do an initial calculation of the percentage yourself (to see if it's worth pursuing), but you will have to pay for an official % using their software. I wasn't familiar with NFQHA, but I may pursue that as well since Acey is 96.875% foundation....the only taint is 3 bars. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the instructions I used. I came up with the same % as the official calculation. 

http://www.fqha.com/articles/Calcul...oundation%20Quarter%20Horses%20percentage.htm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ug, I found the link through Google, but it doesn't appear to work any more...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I've heard that NFQHA percentage turns out a little lower because they go back further, but I don't think it differs by a whole lot. Thanks for the link. No it doesn't work but thanks for trying.  The only thing I am really worried about with her is she has Jet Smooth pretty close on her papers and he's 3/4 thoroughbred. His lines are good for what I want her for (barrels) but they might cause a problem with foundation registration.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Here are the pics as promised! Sorry about the horrible lighting. Hopefully they show up okay. Honest critiques of confo and pedigree are appreciated. She has been a pasture puff for almost a year before I got her, so she does need a lot of muscling up. Here is the pedigree link again.
Gbh Mis Jet Cashwood Quarter Horse


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I like her a lot! A bit long through the coupling, she turns out a bit on her front right foot, and is slightly tied in at the knee, but these things are minor and overall I don't see much to fault her on. She looks like she would be able to do a little bit of just about anything.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Tryst said:


> I like her a lot! A bit long through the coupling, she turns out a bit on her front right foot, and is slightly tied in at the knee, but these things are minor and overall I don't see much to fault her on. She looks like she would be able to do a little bit of just about anything.


Thanks. I think she is very nicely put together too, but then again I am a bit prejudice :lol:. It's nice to get an objective opinion. I am wondering if the front foot thing might have something to do with her hooves. They were pretty bad when I got her and I've only been able to get them trimmed once yet. The farrier will be back in a couple of weeks. However I don't really notice any effect on her movement. I need to get someone to video me riding her so I can get a better idea. I am hoping to do barrels with her. I want to learn something like cutting, or penning, maybe dabble in some reining. The only things I'm looking at seriously now though is barrels and poles. I'm also thinking of taking a few dressage lessons, not for competition, just because I hear is does wonders for both horse and rider. Over all, I'd say not bad for $800 off of craigslist .


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is REALLY tied in at the knee and her hocks and knees are too far off the ground. Her shoulder is lovely and her croup is steep but her hind quarters are well muscled. She is bench knee'd in front and has rotations at her fetlock joints so she toes out. It is hard to tell from these photos but she looks like she may be over angulated behind. I love her color, I love her condition though you would not want her to gain a single pound.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Elana said:


> She is REALLY tied in at the knee and her hocks and knees are too far off the ground. Her shoulder is lovely and her croup is steep but her hind quarters are well muscled. She is bench knee'd in front and has rotations at her fetlock joints so she toes out. It is hard to tell from these photos but she looks like she may be over angulated behind. I love her color, I love her condition though you would not want her to gain a single pound.


May I asked what being "over angulated behind" means? I think I understand the rest of what you are saying though. Her legs definitely aren't perfect (but then again, what horse is?) but they don't seem to be affecting her performance at all, so so far so good. I don't want her to gain any weight as far as fat goes. I am working on getting her in better condition as far as muscles go. Fortunately she was kept in a fairly large hilly pasture before I got her so I'm not starting completely from scratch. Thank you for taking the time to pick her apart for me .


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not an expert on lines but IMO I'm not seeing much foundation. The registry could help you out better with that though!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

HorseMom1025 said:


> Here's the instructions I used. I came up with the same % as the official calculation.
> 
> http://www.fqha.com/articles/Calcul...oundation%20Quarter%20Horses%20percentage.htm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While the actual link did not work, I was able to use some key words from it to find one that did. Here it is if anyone is looking for it: Calculating Your Horses Foundation Quarter Horse Percentage by Foundation Quarter Horses Magazine
I was surprised to find that, after doing the calculations (and redoing them several times) she came in at around 91% (90.6% to be exact):shock:. I thought it would be more in the 80 - 85% range. Given these results, I might just go for it once I save up a little bit more money. Feel free to check my work though if you want. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but it would be awesome if she could be registered with both NFQHA and FQHR.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I registered my daughter's mare and I think it adds value. I've actually been working on getting her registered with every registry she is eligible for. I want to give her every opportunity for success if she ever leaves our custody. 

Currently, she is AQHA and FQHA. I am waiting on her ABRA papers and once those come in, I'm considering NFQHA and IBHA. Plus, my daughter will then be eligible for scholarship money from each of the associations as well. Every little bit helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

HorseMom1025 said:


> I registered my daughter's mare and I think it adds value. I've actually been working on getting her registered with every registry she is eligible for. I want to give her every opportunity for success if she ever leaves our custody.
> 
> Currently, she is AQHA and FQHA. I am waiting on her ABRA papers and once those come in, I'm considering NFQHA and IBHA. Plus, my daughter will then be eligible for scholarship money from each of the associations as well. Every little bit helps!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completely agree. Having her double, or even triple registered could really pay off when it comes time to sell. 
I'm just disappointed because I have a pretty nice buckskin gelding that I am looking to sell soon but I don't have his papers. I'm am trying to decide whether or not it's worth the trouble of trying to track them down since I know he went through at least two dealers before I got him. I 99% positive he is purebred quarter horse. I was told he was originally from a ranch up in New York. Maybe I should start a thread looking for information on the off chance someone knows something. I need to look into that. I guess it couldn't hurt to call the people I got him from either. I still have their number somewhere and I only got him a year and a half ago. If they kept good records then maybe...*runs off to find phone number*


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

If he's buckskin, you could register him with ABRA and/or IBHA based on his color alone. It's not too expensive and could help his value. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

A rough estimate just glancing is close to 20% TB.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Using that formula and figuring percentages from the last generation shown you end up with 525/3200 or 16.4%Thoroughbred - roughly 84% QH. There are three TBs listed (ThreeBars and two others born after 1940 for 300 of that 525), two 1/2 TBs for another 100, two at 1/4 for another 50 - Just those and you are at 86%QH. The balance are 5 at 12.5 and two at 6.25 for the last 75 of the 525. As for the one you don't have papers on, it can get pricey doing transfers and then if you have to actually register the DNA testing can get expensive if you can find the horses that need to be DNA tested. Call see what you can find and if he has to sell then make sure he is the best he can be and sell him on his merits.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

HorseMom1025 said:


> If he's buckskin, you could register him with ABRA and/or IBHA based on his color alone. It's not too expensive and could help his value.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can register him with those without knowing his pedigree? I didn't know that. Thank you tell me that. I think I will look into that as my search for his AQHA papers has hit a pretty definite dead end. 


> Using that formula and figuring percentages from the last generation shown you end up with 525/3200 or 16.4%Thoroughbred - roughly 84% QH. There are three TBs listed (ThreeBars and two others born after 1940 for 300 of that 525), two 1/2 TBs for another 100, two at 1/4 for another 50 - Just those and you are at 86%QH. The balance are 5 at 12.5 and two at 6.25 for the last 75 of the 525. As for the one you don't have papers on, it can get pricey doing transfers and then if you have to actually register the DNA testing can get expensive if you can find the horses that need to be DNA tested. Call see what you can find and if he has to sell then make sure he is the best he can be and sell him on his merits.


Ah. Those numbers make more sense. I thought my answer seemed a little high. Math has never been my strong point. :lol: But 86% is still more than enough to get her papers in both registries if I read the rule correctly. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

QtrBel said:


> 525/3200 or 16.4%Thoroughbred - roughly 84% QH.


 Actual would be 83.6 based on what I looked at.
I think you could register in one not the other. I would say register with the one that goes with the lower percent and see what they figure and that would get you an accurate percent - if they figure using the same formula then you would know if you were close enough for the second. I have a few that are on the edge - eligible for one and not the other.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait a second. I just realized that I FQHA and FQHR are not the same thing. There are three of them? :shock: I was looking at FQHR, not FQHA.  FQHR only requires 75%. FQHA requires 85%. At those numbers I don't think she will qualify for FQHA, however, she will probably for NFQHA and apparently for FQHR. This is too confusing. :lol:



QtrBel said:


> Actual would be 83.6 based on what I looked at.
> I think you could register in one not the other. I would say register with the one that goes with the lower percent and see what they figure and that would get you an accurate percent - if they figure using the same formula then you would know if you were close enough for the second. I have a few that are on the edge - eligible for one and not the other.


Good idea.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's crazy confusing! I've been doing lots of research on the organizations because I wanted to see what our mare is eligible for. Between breed and color registries, I think I could actually register for 7 different organizations!

Take time to read the sites and see if it would really be a value add for your horse before you spend the $$$. Acey (our mare) is currently triple registered. (We just got confirmation that she was accepted into ABRA!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

pretty hard chasing down the mares


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

HorseMom1025 said:


> It's crazy confusing! I've been doing lots of research on the organizations because I wanted to see what our mare is eligible for. Between breed and color registries, I think I could actually register for 7 different organizations!
> 
> Take time to read the sites and see if it would really be a value add for your horse before you spend the $$$. Acey (our mare) is currently triple registered. (We just got confirmation that she was accepted into ABRA!).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The fun part is I'm chasing down registries for two different horses, an unpedigreed buckskin and this AQHA mare. My life just gets more fun by the minute. :lol:


----------

